# World Dog Show 2012



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The World Dog Show is coming up this weekend. This year it's being held in Salzburg, Austria at the Salzburg Exhibition Centre. The World Dog Show is one of the largest FCI shows held every year in a different location. Last year it was held in Paris. 

I hope to be able to find the results this weekend to post, so that we can see dog from around the world. Last year an Akita from Spain took top honors. 

I figured I would post this now, before I forgot about it.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Posting on this so I'll be sure to see it this weekend! I enjoy seeing pictures of the winning dogs from each group.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome! I hope to visit the World Dog Show someday. Last year I went to the Euro Dog Show because it was in Leeuwarden (of ALL places in Europe, only 20 km from my home!!) so OF COURSE I visited, couldn't resist  Some awful things happened there though, the weather was extremely hot and people left dogs in their cars... *facepalm* A couple of dogs actually died from the heat. Really awful. 

It's a shame FCI shows can't be seen on tv or anything, like the English Crufts and American Westminster.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I wish the FCI allowed a more varied phenotype in Aussies to register with them and allowed the judges and breeders who have been with the breed since it's beginning to be judges for their shows. The FCI is EXTREMELY misinformed on my breed and have turned down many "judges education" seminars hosted by breed historians.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Wants to have updates !


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Keechak said:


> I wish the FCI allowed a more varied phenotype in Aussies to register with them and allowed the judges and breeders who have been with the breed since it's beginning to be judges for their shows. The FCI is EXTREMELY misinformed on my breed and have turned down many "judges education" seminars hosted by breed historians.


I saw a picture of one dog who was apparently excuded or disqualified as "not purebred". She looked like many of the working line Aussies I've known - less coat - not much flash. But looked like an Aussie. I think they must be nuts. If they can't judge a breed correctly, they shouldn't even recognize it. Then again, I had one lady send me a picture of her rescue dog who was a lighter boned, lightly coated black bi that she wanted to ILP. I told her AKC might have a problem because he didn't look like what you typically see in the show ring. Sure enough, she updated me, and they would not ILP the dog as an Aussie, but were willing to ILP him as a Border Collie (with no tail)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Found today's results: http://worlddogshow.oekv.at/home/ergebnisse-results.html?L=1

Today was group 3, 7, 8 and 10. 

Weimaraners went today and this was the winner

Multi CH. Grey Classic's Ipanema Girl from Belgium











As for group winners

Group 3 winners: Terrier Group

1) American Staffordshire Terrier 

CH. Don King of Ring's from Serbia










2) Kerry Blue Terrier

CH. Avalanche Eire-Kerry Cezaria Evora from Russia










3) Yorkshire Terrier

CH. Hocus Pocus Wild Fantasy from Czech Republic










more to come


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 7: Pointing Dogs

1) The weimaraner already mentioned

2) English Pointer

Weimpoint Keep Smilin' from Belgium

http://weimaraners.be/userfiles/image/brooklyn/brooklyn12monthsBESTINSHOW.jpg

3) Hungarian Wirehaired Vizsla

Pospataki-Drotos Lili from Hungary


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

The Saluki won the sighthound group, or so I've read  I wonder who #2 and #3 were for group 10.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> The Saluki won the sighthound group, or so I've read  I wonder who #2 and #3 were for group 10.


Im getting to it, lost my connection as I hit enter for group 8, so need to redo that first.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 8: Retrievers, Flushing Dogs, Water Dogs

1) English Springer Spaniel

Linmoor Zimply Zalient from Poland (originally Sweden)










2) Portuguese Water Dog 

Light My Fire Da Pedra Da Anixa from Portugal 











3) Clumber Spaniel

Big Boom's Banditos Dex from Croatia


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 10: Sighthounds

1) Saluki

Shiraz California Dreamin' from Sweden










2) Afghan Hound

Agha Djari's Unplugged Version from Germany










3) Whippet

Rivarco The Dancing Queen from Italy


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are the Best Puppy and Veterans 

Puppy

1) Golden Retriever

Center Of My Life Iz Doliny Solnca from Russia










2) Portuguese Water Dog

Sweet Obsession The One I Love from Croatia










3) Miniature Bull Terrier

Famous Star Extazy from Russia


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Veterans

1) Irish Red Setter

American Dollar Z Arislandu from Poland










2) Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever

Multi CH. Piero from Italy










3) Afghan Hound

Neliapilan Kuutamokeikka from Finland


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Tomorrow's groups are 

1: Sheepdogs and Cattle Dogs
5: Spitz and Primitive Breeds
9: Companion and Toy Breeds


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

That Weim sure is beautiful :3

I really love that Saluki!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> That Weim sure is beautiful :3
> 
> I really love that Saluki!


Yes she is very much so. 

That Saluki I believe made the finals of the Eukenuba World Challenge last year.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes he did.

I'm really impressed by that Weim.

(can't wait for tomorrow though xD)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Yes he did.
> 
> I'm really impressed by that Weim.
> 
> (can't wait for tomorrow though xD)


LOL I am sure you can't . Yes I am very impressed by that weim, have to see If I can find a ped and see where she goes back to.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aha, found why I like her so much, she goes back to some of the biggest names in Weims here, two of which Kira goes back too.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Aha, found why I like her so much, she goes back to some of the biggest names in Weims here, two of which Kira goes back too.


 Sounds like she has an impressive pedigree!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Sounds like she has an impressive pedigree!


There are some top producing, top show dogs back in the back of the pedigree, but it's there. Go back far enough you find the top producing sire of all time, at least I think he still has that title.

A dog that Kira's brother was likened to by the founder of that line, as she was taking Remy's picture for BOW at Nationals two years ago, she was the judge. And yeah he's in there pedigree too. That is a once in a lifetime compliment from her, cause that was her heart dog.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> There are some top producing, top show dogs back in the back of the pedigree, but it's there. Go back far enough you find the top producing sire of all time, at least I think he still has that title.
> 
> A dog that Kira's brother was likened to by the founder of that line, as she was taking Remy's picture for BOW at Nationals two years ago, she was the judge. And yeah he's in there pedigree too. That is a once in a lifetime compliment from her, cause that was her heart dog.


That is really a great compliment!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Junior Group Winners

Group 3

1) Kerry Blue Terrier

Multi CH. Bell Bolari Breezeban Up and Go from Russia










2) Scottish Terrier

Magic Night Long Life from Ukraine










3) Bedlington Terrier

Bla Skuggans Make My Day from Sweden 










Group 7

1) English Pointer 

Weimpoint Keep Smilin

This is the same pointer from before

2) Irish Red Setter

Caemgen's Desert Sandstorm from Sweden










3) German Shorthaired Pointer

Rugdelia's SZG Zappa from Norway


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 8

1) English Springer Spaniel

Sieger's Match Point from Denmark










2) Clumber Spaniel

Big Boom's Banditos Dex 










3) Flat Coated Retriever

Fritzie Vom Wildforstersee from Germany










Group 10

1) Greyhound

Fionn Clann Delwyn Drew 










2) Afghan Hound

Tells Makes People Talk from Sweden 










3) Azawakh 

El-Adini Adiza from Norway


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I do like that German Shorhaired Pointer! And that Flat coated retriever!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Also of note, a scottish terrier from the US was best bitch in the breed.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I found this photo gallery of yesterday's show if anybody is interested

http://worldog.com/coverage?shashin_album_key=9


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I just love that Flat Coated Retriever.  Thanks for posting all of this Chaos.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

A few of the results have been posted for today: http://worlddogshow.oekv.at/home/ergebnisse-results.html?L=1

Here is the BOB Australian Shepherd

Multi Ch. Leading Angel's Pure Thornapple of Denmark











Here is the BOB Siberian Husky

Multi Ch. Snowmist's Quicksilver Speigas from Lithuania (originally Canada)










Here is the BOB Papillion

Multi Ch. Connection I Know Nothing from Finland


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are the Group 1 winners: Sheepdogs and Cattledogs 

1) Pembroke Welsh Corgi

Andvol Pinkerton of Russia 










2) Puli

Multi Ch. Cordmaker Hurdy Gurdy of Denmark










3) Border Collie 

JumpingRiver 










Group 1 Junior Winners

1) Bobtail/OES

Bottom Shaker So Easy To Love










2) Ciobanesc Romanesc Mioritic

Guardian Angel Apuseni from Romania 










3) Berger Blanc Suisse

Joyfull White Angel's Amadeus


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 5: Spitz and Primitive Breeds 

1) Siberian Husky 

Multi Ch. Snowmist's Quicksilver Speigas

picture shown above

2) Thai Ridgeback Dog

Siam Grand Daeng-Nakorn By D-D-P from Thailand










3) Norwegian Lundehund

Frontpage Frey from Denmark 










Group 5 Junior Winners

1) Basenji

Justine Ekibondo from Italy

http://www.chinesharpei.it/foto_per_sito_web/JUSTINE.jpg

image too large 

2) Siberian Husky

Asti Dog House Silver Bell from Russia










3) Lapinporokoira 

Suukkosuun Tulesta Temmattu


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

OMG! It's Fizzy!!!!!!!!!
God I love that dog.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 9: Companion and Toy Breeds 

1) Standard Poodle

Ch. Aleph American Idol from USA










2) Lhasa Apso

Chix Choix Sky's The Limit from Finland 










3) Phalene 

Magic Sunrise Great Gentleman from Latvia 










Group 9 Junior Winners

1) Toy Poodle

Shantaram Hands Off from Italy










2) Maltese

Cinecitta's Sasha Baron Colen from Italy










3) Smooth Chihuahua

Dixie Dancer Di Rio Galeria from Italy


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Best puppy winners

1) Lhasa Apso 

Ti La Shu Paparazzi from Germany










2) Bearded Collie

Ops I Did It Again Del Cuore Impavido from Italy 

can't find photo

3) American Akita

Redwitch Can't Deny It from England 

can't find photo 

Best Veteran Winners

1) Border Collie

Multi Ch. Tonkory Valley Of The Storm from Netherlands 










2) Miniature Poodle 

Multi Ch. Caspian Line's Blue Baykal from Germany 










3) Briard

Tamburell Des Uns Et Des Autres from Italy 

http://sobaka.lv/img/S0611/Small/206-1109-1774-S-Bria.jpg


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Tommorow's groups are

Group 2: Pinscher and Schnauzer, Molossoid Breeds, Swiss Mt and Cattle Dogs

Group 4: Dachshunds

Group 6: Scenthounds and Related Breeds


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for posting all this! I can't wait for the next groups  

I think Caspian Line's Blue Baykal is a miniature poodle by the way, not a medium.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> Thanks for posting all this! I can't wait for the next groups
> 
> I think Caspian Line's Blue Baykal is a miniature poodle by the way, not a medium.


Yeah translation error.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Found the French Bulldog BOB

A'vigdors Reflect De La Gloire De Mes Parents from Russia 










he's really pretty.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

With a french name? French Bulldog...French name...why are we in Russia? xD

From Russia with love? :O

He is pretty.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> With a french name? French Bulldog...French name...why are we in Russia? xD
> 
> From Russia with love? :O
> 
> He is pretty.


That is where the Kennel is.

I found a picture of the best puppy 1st from yesterday, and changed the weim picture.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

You missed my (really bad) joke


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> You missed my (really bad) joke


I guess I did, lol.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

It's okay! That's why it was really bad! lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

lol jokes tend to fly over my head at times.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> lol jokes tend to fly over my head at times.


It's okay. I tend to think I'm really funny when I'm not


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol, my dad is the same way. 

Here is the berger blanc suisse BOB

Multi Ch. Kentalo vom Sutumer Grund from Germany


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That's a nice looking Shepherd for sure

Also drooling over the Aussie and Pap


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, he is.

The GSD BOB was Gobi vom Leithawald from Austria

http://cdn.pedigreedatabase.com/pictures/629343.jpg


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Xeph said:


> That's a nice looking Shepherd for sure
> 
> Also drooling over the Aussie and Pap


Xeph pops in says ~15 words.

Thread automatically wins.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> That's a nice looking Shepherd for sure
> 
> Also drooling over the Aussie and Pap


Yeah I like that Aussie over the Best Dog, but both are nice.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Xeph pops in says ~15 words.
> 
> Thread automatically wins.


Lol...........


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the pics!! Wanted to ask.. where do you get the live results from?


----------



## houndies (Feb 2, 2012)

lucidity said:


> Thanks for the pics!! Wanted to ask.. where do you get the live results from?


Chaos posted this link as well http://worldog.com/coverage?shashin_album_key=9 Lots of great pics. Love seeing all the lovelies and breeds that you rarely see, if ever... Thanx Chaos. Looking forward to today ;-)


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

LOVE the red Irish Setter on the first page (veteran winner)! I also love the Kerry Blue Terrier winner! Noticed the Standard Poodle winner is from the USA!!

Question: How is the docking/cropping issue handled? I know in Europe it's not allowed, so what happens when dogs from a country, like the U.S. brings a dog over that is docked/cropped. I would assume it's allowed at the show?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

houndies said:


> Chaos posted this link as well http://worldog.com/coverage?shashin_album_key=9 Lots of great pics. Love seeing all the lovelies and breeds that you rarely see, if ever... Thanx Chaos. Looking forward to today ;-)


Thanks for the link! Wish the pics were a bigger size, though.. the toy dogs are barely recognizable! LOL.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I found this photo gallery of yesterday's show if anybody is interested
> 
> http://worldog.com/coverage?shashin_album_key=9


Thanks for that link. From it I found the full gallery and these guys, but I want to know who they are. (Love the wolf and deeply shaded sables). Does anyone know how to get to the names of the contestants?



















Lucidity - zoom helps a wee bit!

SOB


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

lucidity said:


> Thanks for the link! Wish the pics were a bigger size, though.. the toy dogs are barely recognizable! LOL.


Click on them to see a bigger version.

Here is the page for results: today's are not up yet

http://worlddogshow.oekv.at/home/ergebnisse-results.html?L=1


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

spanielorbust said:


> Thanks for that link. From it I found the full gallery and these guys, but I want to know who they are. (Love the wolf and deeply shaded sables). Does anyone know how to get to the names of the contestants?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I don't know but I would assume the one that Diego has is the one that he shows here. So that would be 

GCH. Kan Sing's Tenzin, but I can't be sure of that. It looks like her though.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> 2) Irish Red Setter
> 
> Caemgen's Desert Sandstorm from Sweden


I love the color of this dog. So rich and regal looking.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are photos from Saturday: http://worldog.com/coverage?shashin_album_key=10


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well I don't know but I would assume the one that Diego has is the one that he shows here. So that would be
> 
> GCH. Kan Sing's Tenzin, but I can't be sure of that. It looks like her though.


Thanks. Is Diego the guy? . . . a handler then?

SOB


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

spanielorbust said:


> Thanks. Is Diego the guy? . . . a handler then?
> 
> SOB


Yes, that is Diego in the second picture, yes he is a handler.


----------



## houndies (Feb 2, 2012)

georgiapeach said:


> LOVE the red Irish Setter on the first page (veteran winner)! I also love the Kerry Blue Terrier winner! Noticed the Standard Poodle winner is from the USA!!
> 
> Question: How is the docking/cropping issue handled? I know in Europe it's not allowed, so what happens when dogs from a country, like the U.S. brings a dog over that is docked/cropped. I would assume it's allowed at the show?


I know it is odd to see dock and cropped, docked and au natural all together. I think it's great to see all the variations together.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

georgiapeach said:


> Question: How is the docking/cropping issue handled? I know in Europe it's not allowed, so what happens when dogs from a country, like the U.S. brings a dog over that is docked/cropped. I would assume it's allowed at the show?


According to the rules any dog docked/cropped which was born after 1/1/2008 was not eligible.


----------



## houndies (Feb 2, 2012)

But it won't be a world dog show as the US will eventually be out?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

houndies said:


> But it won't be a world dog show as the US will eventually be out?


Only cropped/docked breeds, not all breeds are cropped or docked. Like, the best bitch in Border Collies was from the US, she won the breed last year in Paris.


----------



## houndies (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry wasn't being clear but a lot of breeds won't be eligible? I don't know how it is in the Staes but can an uncropped Doberman compete at Westminster?
Here a cropped (or docked) cannot compete at Crufts?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

houndies said:


> Sorry wasn't being clear but a lot of breeds won't be eligible? I don't know how it is in the Staes but can an uncropped Doberman compete at Westminster?
> Here a cropped (or docked) cannot compete at Crufts?


Yes there will be quite a few breeds ineligible. 

I believe the AKC Dobe standard allows for natural ears, but not sure on that one. I know the Great Dane standard allows it. They don't win as much as cropped dogs do, but it is allowed. 

Yes, no dog cropped or docked after a certain date can compete at Crufts, forgot what that date was.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Most of the danes I see here (at Canadian Kennel Club shows) have natural ears and tails. I've never seen an uncropped/docked dobe entered, though.


----------



## houndies (Feb 2, 2012)

I forget when the cutoff time for showing was but docking was banned in 2007. Cropped was banned in 1899 so it is very rare to see it here... 
But I think it is great to see all the breeds from everywhere and all their variations...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> Most of the danes I see here (at Canadian Kennel Club shows) have natural ears and tails. I've never seen an uncropped/docked dobe entered, though.


Well Danes are not docked to begin with. And yeah you don't see uncropped dobes very often, but like I said I am not sure if it is allowed by standard or not, thought it was though.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok results are in for today. Here they are 


Group 2: Pinscher and Schnauzer, Molossoid Breeds, Swiss Mt and Cattle Dogs

1) Newfoundland

Starry Town Bon Prin from Italy

can't find picture

2) Affenpinscher

GCH. Pramada N Coachlight's Naughty Nester from USA










3) Standard Schnauzer

Top Target Chizar from Russia










Group 2 Junior winners

1) Standard Schnauzer 

Skippy Saltus ze Zahrebske

http://www.schnauzerpedigree.ru/Skippy Saltus ze Zahrabske.jpg

2) Black Russian Terrier

Oskar Yablunevyi Tsvit from Ukraine

http://brtinfo.ru/ph/24328-0.jpg

3) Bernese Mt. Dog

Starry Town For A Smile from Italy


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well Danes are not docked to begin with.


Oh, right! Haha, I was half asleep when I wrote that.

I liked that papillon from a couple pages back... lovely topline and nice earset, too.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 4: Dachshunds

1) Standard Smooth Dachshund

Multi Ch. Norden Liht Unkas from Russia

http://img1.rajce.idnes.cz/d4/2/267...f20357c9c/images/Norden_Liht_Unkas_.JPG?ver=0

2) Longhaired Miniature Dachshund

Heatwave Heaven Sent from Sweden 










3) Wirehaired Miniature Dachshund

Multi Ch. Alpheratz Just Do It from Spain

http://www.dachshund.es/imagenes/Alpheratz Just Do It2.jpg

Group 4 Junior Winners

1) Standard Smooth Dachshund

Emdash Admire









2) Wirehaired Standard Dachshund

Ex Sentia Gone With The Wind from Poland










3) Miniature Longhaired Dachshund

Samurai Vom Margelchopf from Switzerland


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 6: Scenthounds and Related Breeds

1) Basset Fauve De Bretagne

Shiroblam First Slip from Sweden










2) Polish Hunting Dog

Brylant Klusujaca Sfora from Poland










3) Rhodesian Ridgeback

Makao Line Atuin Art










Group 6 Junior Winners

1) Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen

Irma Podkoldernik Jadowity from Russia










2) Dalmatian

Lots Of Spots Bruce The Boss from Denmark










3) Griffon Fauve De Bretagne

Minskuhoff's Griffon Qadir from Finland










more to come


----------



## Trzcina (Aug 9, 2010)

Yay Lapinporokoira (or Lapponian Herder--that's the English version of the name usually used). As for a very long time they were considered simply the shorthaired version of a Finnish Lapphund (which is what I have), I have a soft spot for them 

Also, I love that Polish Hunting Dog. I'm not usually a scenthound person (though there are plenty of exceptions), but gosh that's a handsome dog.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> 2) Polish Hunting Dog
> 
> Brylant Klusujaca Sfora from Poland


The Gonzcy Polski is pretty... I don't know why, but I like the black/tan houndish look... Same with the Småland Stövare, Brandlbracke, black&tan Coonhound, Erdélyi Kopo... Even the Dobermann, though it's not a hound  

I like the White Swiss Shepherd too, it's pretty. Though it's the common type nowadays (the smaller built, longstock dogs) and I prefer a nice stockhaired white shepherd, but they're getting out of favor it appears  Shows are overrun with the longstocks. Some are so bad looking (well, at least I think it is) they look like Samoyeds. 
But the dog that took BOB looked moderately coated enough that I find it pretty


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Best Puppy

1) Black Russian Terrier

Menaluna Hystory In Black from Italy










2) Wirehaired Kaninchen Dachshund 

Hickstead Del Wanhelsing from Italy










3) Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen

Kan Trace All I Do Is Win from Slovenia










Best Veteran

1) Greater Swiss Mt. Dog

Multi Ch. Sennenhund Rossii Akella from Russia










2) Great Pyrenees 

Multi Ch. Chenespance Insigne from Finland










3) Miniature Smooth Dachshund 

Formula Uspeha Greatest Hit from Russia


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Finally, Best Junior In Show

1) Toy Poodle

Shantaram Hands Off

2) English Pointer 

Weimpoint Keep Smilin


And Best in Show

1) Saluki

Shiraz California Dreamin

2) Pembroke Welsh Corgi

Andvol Pinkerton


----------



## houndies (Feb 2, 2012)

Love the veterans and great the Swiss Mountain won! Wish a wired haired daschund won....


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Whoo, a sighthound won Best in Show!  



ChaosIsAWeim said:


>


----------



## houndies (Feb 2, 2012)

That's great! He is gorgeous - but sighthound would prefer a Borzoi....they are soooo elegant x


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah he is really gorgeous, and it is a well deserved win. I would have loved it if the weim won though.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

houndies said:


> Sorry wasn't being clear but a lot of breeds won't be eligible? I don't know how it is in the Staes but can an uncropped Doberman compete at Westminster?
> Here a cropped (or docked) cannot compete at Crufts?


Yes, dogs which are not cropped or docked are allowed to compete, although they may be at a disadvantage when it comes to "breed type". I know a few European dogs have also come to the ASCA nationals with long tails and competed.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Soo happy that the Saluki won BIS. They are my favourite sight hounds.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

lucidity said:


> Soo happy that the Saluki won BIS. They are my favourite sight hounds.


I would like to echo this sentiment!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Don't care for the GSD BOB at all. His front is a lot better than most Euro show lines, though


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Video of BIS

http://youtu.be/nWd62O-fCyo


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are some pictures of some breeds we don't normally see in the US:

Cao Fila De Sao Miguel BOB

Multi Ch. Ultimate-Wotan Da Mata Do Eucalipto

http://www.chiens-de-france.com/pho...lbum/2262c8e3-52ad-6914-ed4c-24f2f501b59a.jpg

Atlas Shepherd Dog BOB

Multi Ch. Derar Du Doggenhagen 

http://www.chiens-de-france.com/pho...ites/56f704ff-d628-4864-3d51-10ad4ca61423.jpg

Porcelaine BOB

Multi Ch. Jasanek Roborovski

http://www.bloodhounds.cz/porcelane/2012/1/1.JPG

Kromfohrlander BOB

Jettildan Bironico

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-fhfeR3IMbcg/T0nhU3SF2AI/AAAAAAAAA2Q/gLHRJQlH4ic/s1600/Mese.jpg

Brazilian Terrier BOB 

Jyvamaen Zimbro

http://billeder.hundegalleri.dk/galleri/468/1133433-terrier-brasileiro-jyvamaen-zimbro

Braque Du Bourbonnais BOB

Freckle Du Rocher Des Jastres 

http://www.braquedubourbonnais.info/Images/Freckle-exposition-Pietarsaari-6Mai2012(4).jpg

Stabyhoun BOB 

Sinisuven Allard 

http://kuvauksellista.com/var/album...Aptus-2011/Lauantai/IMG_3795.jpg?m=1306326077

Lagotto Romangnolo BOB

Praxstars Chico Federici

http://www.lagottoklubb.org/cache/images/stories/hannhunder/400-praxtars chiko federici.jpg

Magyar Agar BOB

Kuruclesi Teri

http://www.sighthound-trophy.com/madb/pics/phpA0veXx.jpg


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Not impressed by that young lady in Juniors with the Siberian.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

That's why I like the FCI; so MANY breeds! Every time I go to a dog show, I see more breeds that I've only ever seen on pictures. I've yet to see any of those breeds Chaos just mentioned, except the Lagotto Romagnolo and of course the Stabij, which is considered cultural heritage of my province.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well that is because the FCI is comprised of a lot more countries than the others. So there are bound to be more breeds acceptable. 

I have only seen pictures of those breeds, cept the stabyhoun and maybe the lagotto. I'm gonna try and find more of the breeds BOB winners.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ca De Bou/Perro De Presa Mallorquin BOB

Big ***** Toldi

http://ideal-dogs.com/dogs/negr.jpg

Sharplaninac BOB

Hara Drena Sharislands

http://test.sarplaninec.net/wp-content/uploads/DSC_47545.jpg

Caucasian Ovtcharka BOB

Graf Bezuhov

http://daur-don.security-dog.org/foto/news/2010/bezuhov.jpg

Hovawart BOB

Jacobi Gasko Prim

http://www.hovawart.cz/vystavy/images/klubove/2011-05-14/jacobi-gasko-prim.jpg

Petit Bleu de Gascogne BOB

Arleta Brunohrad

http://www.klubhonicu.com/Obrazky/p_Maly modry gaskonsky honic/feny/Arleta Brunohrad.jpg

Basset Artesien Normand BOB

Fricassee de Lapin Da Terra Quente

http://www.daterraquente.net/Portal/Documents/15920117845457_fricassee aprese site.jpg

Schapendoes BOB

Excel Vom Kleinen Kreisel 

http://lh3.ggpht.com/-z6lNUPMTrh8/TGb0lloagNI/AAAAAAAAA8Q/CmhD5H2lugs/IMG_0495.JPG

Bergamasco

Lete Del Piervez 

http://www.dogterminal.com/USA/dogs/bergamasco_shepherd_dog/LETE_Del_Piervez/


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

The last picture has some kind of error


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> The last picture has some kind of error


the Bergamasco? cause it works for me.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

The Bergamasco came up with an error for me too.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> the Bergamasco? cause it works for me.


(I really hate that stupid  it needs to just be :O)

"The data area passed to a system call is too small. "
Is the error...I guess  If you can call that an error


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Huh, well that is weird it was working. OK i will find another one


----------



## houndies (Feb 2, 2012)

yep same here )
Love the Artesien. French working Bassets are so much better looking than the Uk's


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

ok it's fixed


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

And it works great! Thanks Chaos!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> ok it's fixed


You're the bestest!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

houndies said:


> But it won't be a world dog show as the US will eventually be out?


There are lines from the US that show in Europe natural, I know Do'Urdan does and does pretty well over there.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> You're the bestest!


Thanks, and his flat cords haven't fully developed from the looks of that picture but they are starting to form.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

http://worldog.com/coverage?shashin_album_key=11

Here is the gallery from the last day

Houndseek- I posted a vid from the BIS showing. But I am not sure about any thing else.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Albert, the frenchie that got reserve at the world show, was a frenchie I had in my car briefly when he arrived in the US from Russia LOL. We had his littermate, Oscar, live with us for awhile too, and he was an amazing little boy. I got to show him at a puppy match and he was lots of fun 

My friend sent me this pic of him at the show the other day!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

He's pretty.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Oscar is such a doll, and looks very similar. Such a great and sweet personality


----------



## Houndseek (May 22, 2012)

Ok, great! Thank you so much for this  Looking forward to promoting!




ChaosIsAWeim said:


> http://worldog.com/coverage?shashin_album_key=11
> 
> Here is the gallery from the last day
> 
> Houndseek- I posted a vid from the BIS showing. But I am not sure about any thing else.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is the Cirneco Dell'Etna BOB

Multi Ch. Boxing Helena's Gieffeffe 

http://users.telenet.be/bart.scheerens/Maya_october_09_1.jpg

Bolognese BOB

Little White Wonder Emilio Aliso

http://www.bolognese.nl/blog/wp-content/gallery/mio/mio-w34l.jpg

Grand Peruvian Hairless

Multi Ch. Duncan Mac Leod de l'orchidee de Lune

http://www.ccce.org/images/photos/expos/2012/ENE2012/PERXOLO/20.JPG


----------



## Houndseek (May 22, 2012)

These are amazing!!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey, another Dutch breed, the Schapendoes  Though I'm not a big fan of it looks wise, personality wise they're darlings. 

I love the Sarplaninac. Just love it. And the Hovawart looks pretty too, I don't see the blond ones all that often (or black ones at that), it's mostly the black&tan ones.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah I believe I saw some black and some blonde hovawarts when I was in England, they were bigger than I thought they were. Likewise Bergamasco are smaller than I thought they were, or at least the ones I saw there were.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Never seen a Bergamasco in real life, but I always thought they were about the same size as the Komondor  But that's not true at all.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> Never seen a Bergamasco in real life, but I always thought they were about the same size as the Komondor  But that's not true at all.


No there like in between a Komondor and a Puli.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I know it might be a late post in this thread, but I have some photos of the BOB Siberian Husky 
CH Snowmist's Quicksilver Speigas


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yay Fizzy!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya said:


> Yay Fizzy!!


He really is gorgeous!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

He is. Great looking dog.

Who's handling him in that picture do you know? Almost looks like Tim T but I can't tell


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya said:


> He is. Great looking dog.
> 
> Who's handling him in that picture do you know? Almost looks like Tim T but I can't tell


Yes, Tim Terella


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Good for him!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Those are two excellent pictures of Fizzy. Thank you very much for posting them!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya said:


> Those are two excellent pictures of Fizzy. Thank you very much for posting them!


Thank you!  
I have some more of him and the others. Unfortunately, I got there when the champion females were judged.....


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

biancap said:


> Thank you!
> I have some more of him and the others. Unfortunately, I got there when the champion females were judged.....


I would love to see those pictures sometime! :O I love seeing some great Siberian Huskies.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.430802636944608.102138.100000446264443&type=3


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss! Thank you !


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss! Thank you !


You're welcome!  
btw, I invite you to present your husky on the Siberian Husky thread


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Orly :O! I may just have to!  Thank you very much again!


----------

